# Does reality exist?



## ?real?ity?

:/

i have problems with this one


----------



## Guest

See reality as the chess board, In order to play chess... you need a board... we so happen to be the pawns in the game of life.


----------



## 17545

Yeah, it does.


----------



## CECIL

It doesn't only exist, but we all create it as we go 

By the way, you haven't lost touch with reality, you are just experiencing a different reality. With work your perception of reality can change if you want it to.


----------



## ?real?ity?

well boy i hope so. sometimes i think my brain is to concrete about it's thoughts and i can't change them. but maybe i can. it just seems, the more I ponder this reality we live in, the more it does seem like a dream and it's all just a figment of our imagination.


----------



## invisible.ink

That's the thing about DP/DR (and depression, too). The more you ruminate the more DP'ed you're going to get. In most cases anyway.


----------



## ?real?ity?

Darren said:


> See reality as the chess board, In order to play chess... you need a board... we so happen to be the pawns in the game of life.


definately man. that's put things in to presepctive! i just wish i knew the board a little better  and maybe my individual as the pawn haha


----------



## Guest

Hey ?real?ity?, pawns can be happy if they focus on their game... which is the game of life, if they become aware of their selves as being pawns they may start to focus inwards and start to question their selves and their surroundings...but even they know this and so they start to question how they can forsake what they have learned.


----------



## ?real?ity?

Darren said:


> Hey ?real?ity?, pawns can be happy if they focus on their game... which is the game of life, if they become aware of their selves as being pawns they may start to focus inwards and start to question their selves and their surroundings...but even they know this and so they start to question how they can forsake what they have learned.


fuck man, you write it so well, the last line too.. damn darren


----------



## Guest

Pis*er aint it?


----------



## CECIL

If you learned you were a pawn you would no longer be content to play the game. You'd want to make your own moves and your own destiny. I think doing so is a fair analogy to mental illness.

Through crisis we gain a better understanding of ourselves and a better understanding of how reality REALLY works, not how most people assume it works.

Its still part of a much larger "game" or "plan", but it just so happens that the will of the pieces (that's us) coincides with the will of the chess master (God  ). Or more succinctly, reality wants what you want for yourself, as long as your heart and your intentions are clear.


----------



## Lynch_mob

Darren said:


> Hey ?real?ity?, pawns can be happy if they focus on their game... which is the game of life, if they become aware of their selves as being pawns they may start to focus inwards and start to question their selves and their surroundings...but even they know this and so they start to question how they can forsake what they have learned.


I already know that i am questioning myself and my surroundings how can i not forsake what i've already learned? btw it's impossibe for me to focus on the game of life when the game i thought life was, was changed.. i refuse to accept it, does that mean i will be this way until i do accept it?

Btw i agree that what you said was worded very well... too well like you're able to understand and see clearly... i wish i could see clearly it's all black and clouded and my eye's go crosseyed thinking about this stuff lol. like i can actually see where in my brain this is all going on.

It's just impossible to focus on life.. too much effort

I'm too damaged


----------



## julie13

"Reality" is whatever you want it to be. One man's reality varies greatly from another man's. Even in my darkest days of DP, I always knew deep down that if I could just change my perspective, I could change my mind and thus change my reality. Even now, whenever I am in a funk about anything, I tell myself..."change your perspective". 
Once you learn the tricks of mind control and take master over your thoughts, things become so much more manageable.


----------



## drpiotrowski

"Reality is merely an illusion, albeit a very persistent one."
- Albert Einstein

I know exactly what you feel. It seems as if we're all truly in a "Matrix" like reality, and have discovered it but have no way of truly waking up.

Yet it is of my personal opinion that reality does exist, we've just skewed our own view of it. To me, it feels like the reception that can sometimes be seen on an old television, where there are two identical images distanced from each other. It causes us to see things differently than they really are. We just need to adjust ourselves so that the two images are one again, if that makes sense.

If we never believe this is possible, however, then it will never come to pass; reality for us will cease to exist. I think it is imperative that we keep a positive mindset. If we decide reality does not exist, then it never will, and we will never return to our original state within that "Matrix."


----------



## present

I believe reality exists as well. I just think that my defenses (DP) dont allow me to experience it. I think you can question reality while not DP'd. I also agree with Jules13. REality is different for everyone. For me DP is so paralyzing that I cannot create my own reality and that is what makes this so f-ing difficult to live through.


----------



## herenow

I was thinking about this a while ago and the thread reminded me of it.

Its that things by themselves are nothing until they interact with you.

e.g. if you have a blue wall and put your hand on it...what colour is the part of the wall under your hand?...it isnt blue...light is colourless and colours exist only when your brain makes it. your food infront of you doesnt taste of anything by itself. taste only exists when you interact with it....and sorry to bring it out, but that old one of 'if a tree falls in the forest but no one hears it does it still make a sound'........well if 'no one' hears it then no.

so everything people know is down to the calibration and evolution of the senses...it got me thinking that there could be an infinite number of levels of other things happening all at the same time aswell as this. we cant pick up radio waves by ourselves, but does that mean they dont exist...of course they do....so what else, where do you stop. 
i certainly believe that from this, reality is totally dependent on the reciever.


----------



## SDMX

This is like a Schrodingerian discussion gone horribly brainless.

Light has a wavelength. Our eyes interpret it as a color. If no one interprets the wavelength, it doesn't cease existing. The same with food and sound.

For god's sake, stop perpetuating the bullshit that is metaphysical subjectivism.


----------



## herenow

It was about reality, and that requires someone to recieve it. the wavelength doesnt cease existing, but it needs your brain to understand it as blue. I guess when i wrote 'things were nothing until you recieve them' could have been put better as you just took it at face value, as the rest of my post i dont see how i contradict what you wrote back......

but really i was writing what was going through my mind on an internet disussion forum thread about reality. I wouldnt take the whole thing so seriously.


----------



## present

I know that we are especailly prone to question reality. We know that, if nothing else, this is not reality. You can argue with me on that but what I mean is that I know that this is a total denial of reality and experience which is what I, at least consider to be reality.
If you are prone to "free-thinking" or philosophy you can question reality even while you are not DP'd. 
I was doing that before I became DP'd. It's scary. Philospshically you can argue that there are infinite amounts of realities and you can question all faith including science.
But, I bleieve that reality is beyond any logical explanation. Reality is wonderous and mysterious. Does reality exist? I dont think it is possible to answer that question. For me thuogh, it is important to create meaning in my life. That is my reality regardless if it cannot be proven by facts or science or whatever.
While DP'd I cannot do this.
Foreverchanging though,
present


----------

